# Mounting transducer on power drive



## mrdrh99 (May 7, 2017)

Ok guys, anyone have suggestions or pics in mounting a transfer on a power drive tm? 

Here is the motor I'm getting




How in the world do I run the cable?!

Thanks!


----------



## jbird68 (May 7, 2017)

[No message]


----------



## jbird68 (May 7, 2017)

https://youtu.be/0gkjK8bDuO8

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 7, 2017)

Yeah, but watched that a couple times and spent over an hour on Google searching before I decided to see if anyone had any personal experiences..... I'll make it work!


----------



## FishinLite (May 8, 2017)

Here is the best solution I have found for the cable 

https://www.cornfieldcrappiegear.com/product-page/copy-of-cable-save-r-for-ullterra-motor

and for the transducer.

https://www.transducershieldandsaver.com/

Expensive, but a new transducer can be over $150.


----------

